
Burrito-Delivering Drones–Seriously? - jcbeard
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602356/burrito-delivering-drones-seriously/?set=602357
======
WheelsAtLarge
Publicity stunt, what else? Both Alphabet and Chipotle get to hit the top of
the news again.

